

Direnv - Unclutter your .profile - ingve
http://direnv.net/

======
nkuttler
This sounds like it could be useful for some people. Can somebody share use
cases?

I vaguely remember remember setting some CSV- or SVN-specific variables per
different project.. but that was probably because I didn't bother to rtfm back
then..

